# What will Perils new ride be?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well well well. the mighty Yellow Peril Viking Tempo II is going to a new home out Bow Bowing way and will be renamed the Tugboat!

So, the question on everyones lips is what will Dave/Perils new ride be?

As one of the most experienced and keenest AKFF members we can be sure that he has done his homework and will be getting only the best!

He's not letting the cat out of the bag, so nows your chance to have your 2 cents worth on what you think the new Peril (P2) will be.

Poll options above. Take a guess/ have your say - poll closes Friday!


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Peril said if I say anything to anyone he would charge me GST on the Tug

:shock: My lips are sealed.

 fishing Russ


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dude, did you swap the toyboys for the Tempo II?

DAve's bought the caymans hasn't he?

Toyboy - son of Peril yep. theres a definite ring to that. :lol:

C'mon fess up Russ, whaddyaknow?. We wont tell! :wink:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Prowler 15 for me. A top shelf kayak for a top shelf man. Steve.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think Dave will throw in a surprise and unveil his secret weapon.......

a dorado...... that has been waiting for him


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

How come 'Beanbag' isn't one of the choices?

BTW Dave, thanks but I wouldn't count myself as experienced, just noisy.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I reckon it will be a Prowler Elite, although I seem to remember :?: Dave went to the Boat Show in Sydney and there was a very big Hobie stand there, so this could be an outside bet.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the only thing he has let out of the bag so far is that it WILL be yellow.

not sure if Hobie do a yellow yak?

hmmmm the plot thickens... :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

I know Canoe Sports only had two Prowler Elite's still in stock as of a few weeks ago..........

One in Oceans....the other YELLOW :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

My money's on the predator. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> My money's on the predator. 8)


Every chance, he's been a happy Viking man before


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Predator.
Or the new hobie islander


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Another Predator Man.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am only new here so I wouldn't have an idea what Peril would be looking to buy.

Having been researching the yaks lately, to buy one myself, I find the prowler 4.5 and the predator similar kinds of floating fish and both akin to my needs. Then I look at the value for money aspect and the predator wins! So that my 2 cents.

Cheers, Milan.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well Guys, I got the Cobra Pro Fisherman. Just struck me as really well laid out for estuary fishing, particularly with the sealed well which can be used as a live well for the Ausbream socials. Also the centre hatch permits the stowage of rigged rods for surf entry and reentry or large fish (in an appropriate fish bag).

I'm aware of a couple of issues but will let you know how I go with it. Matched it with a Cobra seat and a Cobra 180 paddle (glass shaft/plastic blades). Total package cost $1740, which includes standard rod holders and rudder.

Will post some photos tomorrow, after the challenge


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one dave. 
I love all the storage you get on them things. I could put the son in that hatch by your seat there huge.
the site i was looking on had this pic of a guy with a live well.
http://www.kayaksforsale.com/picture_143.jpg
Again nice choice.....its no predator :lol: but a very nice yak

P.s do you get that blue well with the yak?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> P.s do you get that blue well with the yak?


No but the hatch directly behind the seat opens into an enclosed section that does as a live well. Won't hold any monster fish though.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Dave,

congratulations mate, 



> No but the hatch directly behind the seat opens into an enclosed section that does as a live well. Won't hold any monster fish though.


When you get a chance, would you post some piccies of the live well please? i really like that sound of that.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I bet the lawn bowls fraternity are relieved. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice choice Dave....I'm looking forward to see what ya think of her


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, as gatesy has said, only 2 voters actually guessed correctly (well sort of) which means that the other 40 odd voters (over 90% of us) had absolutely no idea.

that kind of sums up why I like this forum so much. Its made up of blokes who have little idea giving other blokes who have no idea advice! 

This makes the advice given not always accurate, but usually bloody funny!

Keep it up team!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I didn't vote! So at least three got it right.

I've been thinking about getting the flick from P2. Reminded me of a line from Kerouac's On The Road (I once had hippy pretensions) to the effect that "You can't fall of a mountain". Clearly untrue, but with confidence and a bit of knowledge there's not much you can do to fall off a mountain.

So what has this to do with P2. Well when she started to list yesterday, because of me leaning, I froze thinking that corrective action would increase the list of the yak and cause it to flip. Clearly not possible. It is never going to flip in calm water. All I had to do was correct my posture and I would have been fine. I proved this several times through the morning.

The Pro Fisherman has a very pronounced gull wing hull. Without load it will list because otherwise only the keel part of the hull would be in the water. This has several consequences:

* reduces the effective beam so makes the boat faster

* makes it flighty (thanks for that one Richo), but its not going to tip over

Bring on the weekend. I'm keen to try a bit of swell and slop, but I won't take on anything but the mildest surf launch (happy to stow my gear and get wet on the way in though).


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice work peril,

Looks like a sleak boat designed for good tracking and distance. I had a test run in one a while ago but steered away from it. It had a hard chin (edge) similar to the fnd(I have as well), which I found caught sharply if not 100% right on a surf re-entry. You know the same feeling as catching the front edge of your snow board plus with similar outcome. All this can easily be overcome with a bit of practise, once you get over the feeling that leaning into the wave is the right thing to do.

But as you say its not going near surf and is the bizz for what your after.

Good luck and lets hope as they say in marlin fishing - "She raises fish"


----------

